
Finding My Optimum Reading Speed [video] - wslh
http://quantifiedself.com/2016/01/finding-my-optimum-reading-speed/
======
hrnnnnnn
I've used one of those one-word-at-a-time speed reading things before, and
managed to crank it up to something like 600wpm before it felt like I was
missing anything.

It's crazy, worth trying out just for fun. Looks like the software mentioned
in the talk has a demo on their homepage and they claim people go up to 1,000
wpm!

[http://spritzinc.com/](http://spritzinc.com/)

~~~
gjem97
My one complaint/request regarding Spritz is an issue that makes it hard to
use it for news and technology content. I think it would work a lot better if
it would pause longer on words that it believes I have not seen before. That
is, the first time I encounter a neologism or proper noun, I need to be able
to see how it's spelled and pronounced, requiring a much longer pause. After
I'm acquainted with the word, it can continue doing its thing.

